#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  The ANT Philosophy - Inspirational & Motivational Presentation

## saloni

I think everybody should study ants. They have an amazing four- part  philosophy, and here is the first part: ants never quit. That's a good  philosophy. If they're headed somewhere and you try to stop them;  they'll look for another way. They'll climb over, they'll climb under,  they'll climb around. They keep looking for another way. What a neat  philosophy, to never quit looking for a way to get where you're supposed  to go.

Second, ants think winter all summer. That's an important  perspective. You can't be so naive as to think summer will last  forever. So ants are gathering in their winter food in the middle of  summer.

An ancient story says, "Don't build your house on the  sand in the summer." Why do we need that advice? Because it is important  to be realistic. In the summer, you've got to think storm. You've got  to think rocks as you enjoy the sand and sun. Think ahead.

The  third part of the ant philosophy is that ants think summer all winter.  That is so important. During the winter, ants remind themselves, "This  won't last long; we'll soon be out of here." And the first warm day, the  ants are out. If it turns cold again, they'll dive back down, but then  they come out the first warm day. They can't wait to get out.

And  here's the last part of the ant philosophy. How much will an ant gather  during the summer to prepare for the winter? All that he possibly can.  What an incredible philosophy, the "all-that-you-possibly-can"  philosophy.





  Similar Threads: Fish! Philosophy: Catch The Energy. Release The Potential Fish! Philosophy: Catch The Energy. Release The Potential Upsc  philosophy civil services previous paper Inspirational Presentation on Personality development Leadership PPT - Motivational

----------

